# Jungle Boy scores, with Anna Jay



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Stu Grayson in shambles...

Also, I feel a little uncomfortable with them sharing that level of grab ass with the public LOL. Like that definitely left a mark.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Daaaaamamn...! OK, jungle boy!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Huge W. Happy for him.*


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope he's ready for the incoming death threats from her loser fanbase. Good for him, I mean that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well damn.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They would make some gorgeous babies for sure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saving picture for when next there is a ‘jungleboy is a geek’ comment


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

*so he can't cut a pro wrestling promo
but he can cut a promo to get Anna Jay








*


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Incoming of simp comments saying how "lucky" JB is.

Hope it all works out; or at the very least, they have fun for however long it last. Hopefully, he wasn't desperate when it came to getting with her, nor does he become desperate just to keep her. Guys generally have this "do whatever it takes" mentality, and it's never worth it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Great for them I guess


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think this could be an opportunity to break Jungle Boy away from Jurassic Express, break Anna Jay away from DO, and have them be a duo

Tarzan and Jane, Jungle Boy and Jungle Girl


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Saving picture for when next there is a ‘jungleboy is a geek’ comment



Doesn't mean he's not a geek. Plenty of chick's love geeks. She might find the shy not being able to talk thing appealing. I mean hes a good looking cat for sure and he's got bank.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesn't mean he's not a geek. Plenty of chick's love geeks. She might find the shy not being able to talk thing appealing. I mean hes a good looking cat for sure and he's got bank.


Not being a good promo does not mean you're shy


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Damn!! Way to go Jungle Boy. I salute you good sir.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

maybe she's the one who wanted a relationship with him
he's from the Jungle, so maybe she likes exotic things


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes Anna Jay needs to be his Jane. Unfortunately I don’t think Anna is very good on the mic, although if the standard is Brit all the ladies will look bad


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> Great for them I guess


Very much a "Uhh, ok?" thread


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Wasn't she dating 10 of the DO?

Can we have our Matt/Edge/Lita storyline there?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> Very much a "Uhh, ok?" thread


Yeah, I just never understood the fascination with knowing which public figure is dating which; I wish them the best, but I have no personal connection to either of them and never will, so it just is what it is.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

What happened to kayfabe here? Is she going to be part of the Jurassic Express now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> Kenny Omega may have won the title match, but Jungle Boy just won at life.
> 
> View attachment 103642


What a lucky bastard. Already grabbing that ass i see. He better give her some jungle love from behind.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

F*ck the title, I will pick Anna Jay over the title any day.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Good job to him, but I just wanted to add that he looks like he weighs less than Anna Jay.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Tobiyama said:


> What happened to kayfabe here? Is she going to be part of the Jurassic Express now?


Theres a world outside of pro wrestling lmfao and no kayfabe has been dead for years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Upstart474 said:


> F*ck the title, I will pick Anna Jay over the title any day.


Smart Man. That's the better prize!  
She's banging him without the title.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Jungle boy just became a MAN!!!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Jungle boy just became a MAN!!!


from jungle boy to Tarzan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait...Just had a thought..now that he's Tarzan, she can be Anna Jane lol....his Jane. 


Have her dress like this


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The sign things are going well..


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Perfect chance to get her away from the dork order and him away from Stunt and the clumsy masked goof


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

here we go there is your fucking manager right there. Finally the missing part of jungle boys elevating. put these 2 together and turn them heel and take over the world bitches.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yes Anna Jay needs to be his Jane. Unfortunately I don’t think Anna is very good on the mic, although if the standard is Brit all the ladies will look bad


Anna Jay is ok on the mic but not enough to carry two people. But if Jungle Boy is just hanging out with Anna Jay and Tay Conti, he's gonna look like a boss


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why do so many wrestlers hook up with each other are they that socially awkward they cant get any other women?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Wrestling nerds really live vicariously through these wrestlers


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Why do so many wrestlers hook up with each other are they that socially awkward they cant get any other women?


Proximity and nature of the job, who else gets the life of a wrestler better than another wrestler. When you're spending all that time on the road together it's reasonable that some are going to hook up.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

What a strange thread.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Jungle boy just became a MAN!!!


It was not just the jungle that was full of wood that night!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good for her, lucky girl 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> *so he can't cut a pro wrestling promo
> but he can cut a promo to get Anna Jay
> 
> View attachment 103644
> *


Reminds me of the 80s classic, Revenge of the Nerds, when Lewis finally sneaks the session with Betty, and she asks how he got so good at that. “Jocks just think about football. Nerds only think about girls.”

While some wrestlers use their tongue for hard-hitting promos, Jungle Boy uses his for… lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Klitschko said:


> Good job to him, but I just wanted to add that he looks like he weighs less than Anna Jay.


Agree K, that fucking ass.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Why do so many wrestlers hook up with each other are they that socially awkward they cant get any other women?


I mean have you ever held a job? When you're around someone all the time and share the same interest and profession, if there's a physical attraction you're likely to do the secks.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Good for him. He's not holding a world title over his head, instead he's grabbing a beautiful piece of ass. If that's not winning, I don't know what is.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

midgetlover69 said:


> Wrestling nerds really live vicariously through these wrestlers


No need. I’m with an absolute weapon.
No pictures, but it did happen 🤣

Fair shucks to the both of them, young love/lust and all that.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean have you ever held a job? When you're around someone all the time and share the same interest and profession, if there's a physical attraction you're likely to do the secks.


Yeah was a fucking awkward experience dating someone you work with for me anyway.

Not something id be rushing out to do again


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409586176164438043

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean have you ever held a job? When you're around someone all the time and share the same interest and profession, if there's a physical attraction you're likely to do the secks.


More importantly, it is easier to date within the business, because being on the road is difficult for relationships. I work out of town, and while lucky enough to have found my soulmate, it took me 11 years of “being on the road”, so to speak, before I found someone like her that was able to work around the lifestyle.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Heck yeah! Good job, Jungle Boy!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn .. Go Jungle Boy!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> It was not just the jungle that was full of wood that night!


He's definetly gonna try for the jay n tay threeway..........oh have mercy lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Why do so many wrestlers hook up with each other are they that socially awkward they cant get any other women?


Its easier to date someone that works on the same schedule that you do.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean have you ever held a job? When you're around someone all the time and share the same interest and profession, if there's a physical attraction you're likely to do the secks.


This. It's how I met my wife and it's how my best friend met his. Typically when you spend most of your time around the same people, hookups are bound to happen.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Does anything think he posted this to help get his heat back? lol...i mean he could have posted this anytime, but posting it right after losing his biggest match ever...very sus


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Shocker. Jungle Boy can score with chicks, just so they can say they banged Luke Perry´s son.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ElTerrible said:


> Shocker. Jungle Boy can score with chicks, just so they can say they banged Luke Perry´s son.


I have a hard time believing Anna Jay would know much about Luke Perry.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Thought she went with 10?


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Didn't he used to date Liv Morgan too?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

10?
What a stud


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

This gives me hope that I can pull a dime piece


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> He's definetly gonna try for the jay n tay threeway..........oh have mercy lol.


Maybe Marko can be put to good use finally and record it. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> Thought she went with 10?


She left 10 to be with the 1, get it?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait...Just had a thought..now that he's Tarzan, she can be Anna Jane lol....his Jane.
> 
> 
> Have her dress like this
> ...


I just saw this on twitter


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> He's definetly gonna try for the jay n tay threeway..........oh have mercy lol.


no human should be allowed this kind of power
that's one of the signs of the Apocalypse


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> I just saw this on twitter
> View attachment 103648


That'll work! LOL


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Hold on. Isn’t Tay Conti married? 🤔

Question for those projecting an unlikely 3 way 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409619035101204486

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, look at it the other way around also... Anna Jay has been out recovering from an injury but at least she found herself a guy that she likes. Shes "all in" on that kiss also.

Good for them. Hope that it works out well for both.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> no human should be allowed this kind of power
> that's one of the signs of the Apocalypse





VIP86 said:


> no human should be allowed this kind of power
> that's one of the signs of the Apocalypse


He'll just retire.....no championship would mean anything to him and rightly so.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Moxley vs Jungle Boy. Titty Master vs Ass Grabber. Book it Khan!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Proximity and nature of the job, who else gets the life of a wrestler better than another wrestler. When you're spending all that time on the road together it's reasonable that some are going to hook up.


Pretty much the same with any job ..you spend more time with your co workers than most of your family .


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Saving picture for when next there is a ‘jungleboy is a geek’ comment


He looks just like his father (but with bad hair) so it's not really a shock. How the hell could anyone call Jungleboy a geek? His father was Luke Fucking Perry!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the fuck chills randomly in a parking lot with their wrestling gear on? Weird.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> He looks just like his father (but with bad hair) so it's not really a shock. How the hell could anyone call Jungleboy a geek? His father was Luke Fucking Perry!


More in the fact he's short and doesn't look much like a wrestler. Good on him though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> He looks just like his father (but with bad hair) so it's not really a shock. How the hell could anyone call Jungleboy a geek? His father was Luke Fucking Perry!


Luke really was one cool motherfucker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Who the fuck chills randomly in a parking lot with their wrestling gear on? Weird.


I dont know. But if it's getting you kissed and laid after, who's complaining? LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> He looks just like his father (but with bad hair) so it's not really a shock. How the hell could anyone call Jungleboy a geek? His father was Luke Fucking Perry!


did you just say JB has BAD HAIR??


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I don't think anyone said it but "Jungle Boy's" real name is Jack Perry. Jack is the son of Beverly Hills 91210 actor, Luke Perry.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> I just saw this on twitter
> View attachment 103648


And?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Upstart474 said:


> I don't think anyone said it but "Jungle Boy's" real name is Jack Perry. Jack is the son of Beverly Hills 91210 actor, Luke Perry.


That's crazy!!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Damn lucky ass Jungle Boy. Got nothing else to say.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Not being a good promo does not mean you're shy


Actually in my experience it generally does mean you're quite shy. I'm working with a young but very shy wrestler right now and trying to get him to that next level but he struggles to connect with audience because of his shyness, he is slowly getting there though!

More outgoing wrestlers tend to be better promos or at least aren't afraid to get up there and give it a go 112 times before getting to a good result.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

If they become a couple on screen, they would be mega over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Actually in my experience it generally does mean you're quite shy. I'm working with a young but very shy wrestler right now and trying to get him to that next level but he struggles to connect with audience because of his shyness, he is slowly getting there though!
> 
> More outgoing wrestlers tend to be better promos or at least aren't afraid to get up there and give it a go 112 times before getting to a good result.


tell him to flip more, it will build his confidence as people cheer


----------



## MyronGainsBrah (Jan 20, 2020)

RIP WF Ana is off the market for us


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

They look good together.

Can Anna Jay play the valet? She seems kinda wooden.

On the other hand Tay, with that hair and outgoing-ness is perfect to be Jungle Girl.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> *so he can't cut a pro wrestling promo
> but he can cut a promo to get Anna Jay
> 
> View attachment 103644
> *


Eloquence doesn't make you a good person.

JB seems likable enough in the few interviews I've seen him in, and he also seems authentic and humble. I bet those are rare features in the locker rooms of pro wrestling, where everybody thinks they're the greatest thing to ever be bestowed upon humanity.
Maybe Anna Jay just likes a guy who's more than just their own contorted idea of themselves.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> tell him to flip more, it will build his confidence as people cheer


We don't really do flips.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jungle Boy doing his best Matt Hancock impression.

Well, without all the innate creepiness.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

At that point you don't even need the world title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We don't really do flips.


hence the shyness

viscous circle


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

MyronGainsBrah said:


> RIP WF Ana is off the market for us


She was never on it for you guys 😂😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I mean, Anna Jay seducing him and turning him into Hollywood Jack Perry and getting him away from the doofuses in Jurassic Express seems like a money angle that's impossible to mess up, no?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean, Anna Jay seducing him and turning him into Hollywood Jack Perry and getting him away from the doofuses in Jurassic Express seems like a money angle that's impossible to mess up, no?


"BAH GAWD! What is "Jackpot Jack Perry" Doing in the AEW Zone?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> "BAH GAWD! What is "Jackpot Jack Perry" Doing in the AEW Zone?


I mean even outside of Double or Nothing, casino stuff seems to come up in AEW a LOT. Him being a charming gambler could work if he gets some tone in his voice.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> I mean even outside of Double or Nothing, casino stuff seems to come up in AEW a LOT. Him being a charming gambler could work if he gets some tone in his voice.


Give him a flashy suit and some dressy pants. May work.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Luke really was one cool motherfucker.


Right to the unfortunate end no less.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We don't really do flips.


On your entire roster there isn't a single high flyer? Not 1? Are you guys kind of like an roh where the focuss is mainly matt wrestling? Do you guys have brawlers?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean, Anna Jay seducing him and turning him into Hollywood Jack Perry and getting him away from the doofuses in Jurassic Express seems like a money angle that's impossible to mess up, no?


Jungle Boy going full-on Andy Kaufman could be fun.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Prosper said:


> I think this could be an opportunity to break Jungle Boy away from Jurassic Express, break Anna Jay away from DO, and have them be a duo
> 
> Tarzan and Jane, Jungle Boy and Jungle Girl


This is the winner. Money right there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wridacule said:


> On your entire roster there isn't a single high flyer? Not 1? Are you guys kind of like an roh where the focuss is mainly matt wrestling? Do you guys have brawlers?


I have one guy that does flips but he's mainly a technical guy that will do a few high flying moves that he builds up to. He's not a modern indy style guy though where he just goes all out on the flips and his focus is mainly quick hard hitting technical wrestling.

We have a little bit of everything, I like to get a cartoonish type gimmick out there for the children in attendance, we have the guy above who will come out and give us a good match with some high flying sprinkled in, we have our big heavyweights who will come out and just have a power type match, tag teams, the ROH type technical guys and then some brawlers as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I have one guy that does flips but he's mainly a technical guy that will do a few high flying moves that he builds up to. He's not a modern indy style guy though where he just goes all out on the flips and his focus is mainly quick hard hitting technical wrestling.
> 
> We have a little bit of everything, I like to get a cartoonish type gimmick out there for the children in attendance, we have the guy above who will come out and give us a good match with some high flying sprinkled in, we have our big heavyweights who will come out and just have a power type match, tag teams, the ROH type technical guys and then some brawlers as well.


You gotta post some clips at some point man


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I have one guy that does flips but he's mainly a technical guy that will do a few high flying moves that he builds up to. He's not a modern indy style guy though where he just goes all out on the flips and his focus is mainly quick hard hitting technical wrestling.
> 
> We have a little bit of everything, I like to get a cartoonish type gimmick out there for the children in attendance, we have the guy above who will come out and give us a good match with some high flying sprinkled in, we have our big heavyweights who will come out and just have a power type match, tag teams, the ROH type technical guys and then some brawlers as well.


Right on! You guys on YouTube or do you have any shows in the can?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Iv


Chan Hung said:


> Wait...Just had a thought..now that he's Tarzan, she can be Anna Jane lol....his Jane.
> 
> 
> Have her dress like this
> ...


Will Marko put on the monkey suit and be cheeta?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Does anything think he posted this to help get his heat back? lol...i mean he could have posted this anytime, but posting it right after losing his biggest match ever...very sus


Kenny omega has never banged any girl that hot for sure. If he is into girls.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

thisissting said:


> Kenny omega has never banged any girl that hot for sure. If he is into girls.


Shida is quite hot


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Evidence


----------

